# Blast From The (Recent) Past



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday my mailbox was practically bursting with wonderfulness! Forum member "WD40" sent me a very special gift- a Performance Catapults EPS, #023 in Cherry Diamondwood. He sent this to me as part of a contest held elsewhere on the interwebz.
The EPS is Jim Harris' first production design and is in alot of ways a more modern interpretation of the "Tex Classic" by Bill Herriman. Here's a quick "re-review" of the EPS and my impressions of a true classic slingshot after some time away from it.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks M_J!
As you know I got #22, and I can say I have not held another slingshot like it.
So nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice slingshot. Good shooting too.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet looking frame, congrats on a great gift.


----------



## acmarauder (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice, love the heritage performance catapults. Looks great laced with the flatbands.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a nice slingshot!!! Simple and functional design. I wonder if you can shoot it hammer grip...
By the way, good shooting and stopper there


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Both slingshots absolut fantastic, they are on my wishlist


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice slingshot. Good shooting too.


The slingshot's fantastic, the shooting was average at best


----------

